# A rough past



## billman (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm an aspiring police officer and back in high school I made some mistakes. I'm just wondering if I should even major in criminal justice or find another career. The things I did were when I was younger and involved using a drug. Other then that my past is clear. I was just wondering if you should be honest about this or hope to avoid it. How many places will actually do a polly test?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

billman said:


> I'm an aspiring police officer and back in high school I made some mistakes. I'm just wondering if I should even major in criminal justice or find another career. The things I did were when I was younger and involved using a drug. Other then that my past is clear. I was just wondering if you should be honest about this or hope to avoid it. How many places will actually do a polly test?


I would advise you to be honest about EVERYTHING. It probably won't help your chances but getting caught omitting anything or lying about anything will DEFINATELY get you disqualified. If your background investigators are any good they WILL find out about your past. BTW, how old are you? How long ago did these things occur?


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

You just say, "I did it. I'm not proud of it. I made a mistake."


----------



## billman (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm 19, all happened before the age of 17 mainly age 15-16.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

billman, 
Be honest and keep clean and out of trouble and you should be able to make it. If you're serious, keep your act straight and out of trouble and you'll be able to demonstrate maturity. At 15-16, you can log that as your "crazy immature teen days".


----------



## billman (Mar 27, 2006)

Good I'm very determined. I don't have any record and there are only about two people in the world who know about my mistakes.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

billman said:


> Good I'm very determined. I don't have any record and there are only about two people in the world who know about my mistakes.


Even with only two people who know, I would absolutely be honest and admit that you have made mistakes. Hell, who hasn't. However, like I said above your background invest. WILL find out about it (even if only 2 people know). You have a much better shot if you be honest than if they find out some way else. Good Luck.


----------



## billman (Mar 27, 2006)

Even with this being worse then just class D?


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Billman,

It really depends on what you did. Most departments make exceptions for "experimentation" with Marijuana, and some are even making limited exceptions for using coke once or twice, but as far as anything else, it's hit or miss. Most departments that I've dealt with have a zero tolerance policy for hiring anyone with a history of using PCP, LSD, or any other hallucenogins, and in many cases steroids. However, where MA does not use the polygraph or any other similar method, I'm sure many people lie and get away with this kind of stuff. Not advisable though.


----------



## billman (Mar 27, 2006)

Alright its a tough decision then. Answers most of what happened although.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Absolutely have to be honest about it, number one thing in this profession is being truthful. Better you tell them about it than them finding it out in the background check.


----------



## billman (Mar 27, 2006)

Okay so if I am honest. Do I even have a chance of being a police officer?


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Billman,

It's really tough to answer your questions in absolutes, seing that we don't know the whole story. Sometimes in life, we all have to "pay the piper" for things we did in our pasts, even if it's years and years later. This is simply the consequence of bad decision making, but you don't need me to lecture you. All I can tell you, is that if this is what you want to do, apply and tell the truth, and see what happens. You may be wasting your time, but at least you'll know.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

In addition to not lying about your past drug use, you don't want to lie about it in your medical exam. Synthetic drugs have been found to remain dormant in the brain for years and somehow can "awaken". I don't know how or why since there is no MD after my name, but I know it does happen. Many depts. in no way will take anyone like this. I've met a few rejected applicants for this very reason.


----------



## billman (Mar 27, 2006)

alright, new career for me


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Not a big deal. Just don't do anything stupid again. By the time you get a CJ degree and could possibly get hired it will all be ancient history. The main thing is that you learned from your mistakes.

One thing - Don't waste your life getting into this job unless you really, really want it. If you are serious go for it. If not, the firefighters exam is coming soon. That's a better job for most normal people - everyone loves firefighters, you get paid to sleep and you get to cook & make chili and stuff.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Honestly. if you really want to be a police officer don't base your decision to go for it or not on a mass cops forum. GO FOR IT! Thats the only was you know you will have a chance, it you opt not to then you automatically miss out. Most people on this forum who aren't already, would give their right leg to be a cop so just because you did someting stupid in high school - guess what, you didn't get arrested and it's not on your record. And another thing, during my hiring process they didn't ask me about drug use in the past at all, they just asked me if I had any drug probblems that they needed to know about. I think they know that everyone had made misakes in the past and they want mature, responsible officers right NOW - I don't know a single person who had the ability to be a police officer in high school. So bottom line, don't just not try - if they ask you about high school drug use I would be honest but don't just not try on the chance you might not get it.. what if you do? Good luck to you.


----------



## billman (Mar 27, 2006)

I really want to be an officer I always have. If I had known those decisions would affect my career I would have never made them, hit some low points in my life and made dumb decisions. So if I get a cj degree at like Westfield State is where I want to go I should make it hopefully. What about state or would I be stuck at the local level?


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

USAF,

It's interesting that you were never asked about past drug use. Not that I disbelieve you, but it's surprising. That is definatley one end of the spectrum. On the other, the department that I work for has a list of drugs, which if you report you have used any time in your life, you are automatically disqualified, no questions asked, from my understanding. So I guess it depends on where you are applying.

Billman,

"...stuck at the local level..." That's a bit demeaning to the local cops on this forum.


----------



## billman (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok well yes that comment is rather rude. Basically i've given up on this. Thanks everyone although


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2006)

If that is how fast you give up on a dream, this might not be the career for you anyhow. I have been trying to get on the job for almost 3 years now, and will never quit. Don't kid yourself, there are officers out there who have made mistakes in their life, including drug use. Stay focused.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Billman - you lose nothing by trying.
Listen to what the members, especially USAF1199a has to say.
You lose NOTHING by testing and applying, and if you're honest, and find the right dept. (maybe it wont be in Mass, maybe you need to look in NH, ME, or some other state with a recruit deficit) you just might get lucky and get hired. But if you blow it off now, you very well might regret it someday.
And you dont need a degree in CJ. Get your degree in any major you want, it wont hurt your LE endeavors if you decide to go that route. Good luck pal...


----------



## billman (Mar 27, 2006)

I just figured it would look really good if I had a degree in CJ. But I suppose I'll take some tests and see where it brings me.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

I was asked about drug use on my application - if I had done anything up to and including marijuana in the last 5 years which i had not done. They did not go down a list and ask if I had ever done any particular drug in the past. On the oral board they just asked me if there was any drug problems they needed to know about but nothing specific - I should have clarified that point. But regardless - he should go for it.


----------



## usaf1199a (Nov 28, 2005)

Oh and also that "stuck at the local level" comment did hurt a bit... won't sleep at all tonight


----------



## billman (Mar 27, 2006)

If you say it's not for me becuase I just give up. I'm not giving up I want to be an officer but there's no sense in trying if I'll never be able to be one. But now all I need to do is get to 5 years and that should help.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

I not sure, but I thought that ones Juvenille record could not be used against you when trying to obtain a job. I'm sure if it applies to POlice depts though...


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

USAF,

That makes more sense now, with the past five years thing. When I applied to Orlando PD, that was the questionaire question that they used as well.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

A person close to me had a troubled youth, to say the least, now he's a Mass State Trooper. He was turned down for almost every agency he applied for, until the MSP hired him. He's been a top trooper ever since.

Don't give up hope and good luck!!!


----------



## irish937 (Sep 13, 2005)

Bill, if you want it...go for it. I had the exact same worries. The difference was, I have a BOP. I was a kid, I [email protected]#ked up. I was an ass as a kid. I, straight up, told the chief what I did and he still hired me. Listen, I told my boss EVERYTHING I had done. My boss is still the best I've EVER had. I'll model myself after him. If you want/need any other questions answered, PM me, I'll do what I can to answer them. Good luck.


----------

